# Semen testing



## puddy07 (Jul 8, 2010)

Can anyone help...

I've been accepting to egg share, I have my pill ready to start next month as I've been matched with a recipient which is all great but it's just occurred to me that my husband has not had his sperm tested with the clinic. I was told this would initially be done at my first consultation which it wasn't but I didn't pay much attention to that as I was just hoping to be able to egg share.  But noone has even mentioned it at the clinic.  I called today and they didn't seem too bothered that they didn't have this but it has made me feel they're not interested in my treatment just the fact that I'm sharing. I'm probably being completely irrational!!

They've told me to ring my last clinic and get the results from then and to send them in. They are nearly a year old and I thought these things could change. This has put me in a really negative mood so not good.

Any advice?
X


----------



## lisa281 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think you should push to get your partners semen tested like you said things can change in a year , My partner has his appointment tomorrow and i haven't even been accepted to egg share yet .

good luck .


----------

